# Naturköder auf dem Kutter



## Heringskiller89 (24. März 2011)

Hallo leute 

Hab mal ne frage an alle kutterfischer will in14 tagen auf dorsch auf die Ostsee kann ich mir da ein paar Heringsfetzen mit auf den Kutter nehmen und mit Fetzenköder angeln und vor allen bringt das was?

Danke 

Petri heil


----------



## Klaus S. (24. März 2011)

*AW: Naturköder auf dem Kutter*

Nehme dir lieber paar Wattis mit und alles wird gut...


----------



## Heringskiller89 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Naturköder auf dem Kutter*

Meinst echt das Heringingsfetzen nicht so gut sind wie wttwürmer?

Hate gehoft damit was zu fangen


----------



## Boedchen (24. März 2011)

*AW: Naturköder auf dem Kutter*

Damit fängst du auch.
A: Hauptbeute wird in 14 Tagen der Hering sein
B: Einer der brutalsten köder da die Bisse wirklich Hammer hart kommen

Natürlich sind Wattis klasse, aber wenn das so mit den temperaturen weitergeht werden in 14 Tagen jede menge lütte wieder unterwegs sein , und gerade die mögen sehr gerne Wattis.
Probiere es , ich habe schon sehr erfolgrech damit geangelt.


----------



## elchmaster (25. März 2011)

*AW: Naturköder auf dem Kutter*

Ich schließe mich Boedchen an. Einfach mal ausprobieren. Normalerweise sind Wattis klar besser, aber nirgends steht das man auf Heringsfetzen nichts fängt. Mal ganz davon ab, hat man ja auch ne geringe Chance mal nen Steinbutt auf den Haken zu bekommen.


----------



## Astarod (25. März 2011)

*AW: Naturköder auf dem Kutter*

Also wenn ich mit dem Boot los bin,und der Hering da ist,mach ich immer ne ganz normale Grundrute fertig.
Blei,Haken Heringsfetzen.
So hab ich schon zig Wittlinge gefangen,die mögen so einen Fetzen immer gern.


----------



## Klaus S. (25. März 2011)

*AW: Naturköder auf dem Kutter*

Er will auf DORSCH!! Und da ist nunmal Watti besser als Heringsfetzen. Lasse mich abere gerne eines besseren belehren |supergri
Klar kann man auf Fetzen auch was fangen #h


----------



## Boedchen (25. März 2011)

*AW: Naturköder auf dem Kutter*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Er will auf DORSCH!! Und da ist nunmal Watti besser als Heringsfetzen. Lasse mich abere gerne eines besseren belehren |supergri
> Klar kann man auf Fetzen auch was fangen #h



Erkläre doch mal für mich wie du darauf kommst das Dorsche ( ich rede von DORSCH heist 50+) lieber Wattis mag wie Hering?
Und gerade zu der zeit?


----------



## Astarod (25. März 2011)

*AW: Naturköder auf dem Kutter*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Er will auf DORSCH!! Und da ist nunmal Watti besser als Heringsfetzen. Lasse mich abere gerne eines besseren belehren |supergri
> Klar kann man auf Fetzen auch was fangen #h


 
Er hat gefragt,ob man was fängt mit Fetzen,und ich habe nur geschrieben das man gute Wittlinge damit fängt:g


----------



## Allerfischer (25. März 2011)

*AW: Naturköder auf dem Kutter*

Als ich das letzte mal in Klausdorf auf Fehmarn auf Dorsch los war, habe ich mal den Test gemacht, eine Rute nur Heringsfetzen, die andere Wattis...Rute 1 mit dem Hering= 0 Dorsche...
Rute 2 mit Wattis 16 Dorsche...ich konnte es mir fast nicht erklären..


----------



## cafabu (25. März 2011)

*AW: Naturköder auf dem Kutter*

Moin, moin,
nimm ein Patanoster, oben Heringsfetzen unten Wattwurm. Wenn der Fetzen nichts bringt experimentiere mit anderen Ködern. Hatte dabei schon mit Krabben (Ganze) oder auch Muscheln (Schale zerklopfen) gute Erfolge. Nicht immer, aber wenn es ein Tag ist wo's klappt hast Du einen Run. Meine Erfahrung unten den gängigen Köder, oben die Experimente. Versuch macht klug.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Klaus S. (25. März 2011)

*AW: Naturköder auf dem Kutter*



Astarod schrieb:


> *Er hat gefragt,ob man was fängt mit Fetzen*,und ich habe nur geschrieben das man gute Wittlinge damit fängt:g



Aha.... |kopfkrat



> *will in14 tagen auf dorsch* auf die Ostsee kann ich mir da ein paar  Heringsfetzen mit auf den Kutter nehmen und mit Fetzenköder angeln


------------------------------------------------------------------------



Boedchen schrieb:


> Erkläre doch mal für mich wie du darauf kommst  das Dorsche ( ich rede von DORSCH heist 50+) lieber Wattis mag wie  Hering?
> Und gerade zu der zeit?



Naja, bei mir fangen Dorsche bei 38+ an aber das ist ein anderes Thema. 
Klar fängt man mit Wattis nicht die Riesen aber auf jeden Fall besser/mehr als mit Heringsfetzen. 
Ich kann auch einen ganzen Hering aufziehen und dann ein halbes Jahr  Schneider bleiben um irgendwann einen Dorsch von 70+ drauf zu fangen.  Schon fängt man natürlich nur Große auf Heringsfetzen... die Fische die  den wertvollen Laich produzieren (wieder ein anderes Thema :q).


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. März 2011)

*AW: Naturköder auf dem Kutter*

Wenn der erste Dorsch auf die Planken gelegt wird, fragste halt den Kollegen nach den Innereien- guckst Dir den Mageninhalt an und weisst bescheid.


----------



## Boedchen (25. März 2011)

*AW: Naturköder auf dem Kutter*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Aha.... |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



Öhhm... JA Dorsche werden am besten auf Wattwurm gefangen , wenn nicht gerade die Hauptbeute eine andere ist.
In vieen teilen der Ostsee werden ABER zur Heringszeit Dorsche GEZIELT mit Fisch beangelt.
Ich selbst habe meine erfahrungen im Lillebelt gemacht. Und es war der Hammer. Eben so zählen Thobis zu den wohl besten Dorschködern.
Nun beantworte mir doch BITTE mal die frage woher du WEIST und die ERFAHRUNG hast das Heringsfetzen schlecht fangen?
Ich will dir nichts unterstellen, doch verwundert mich deine Aussage. ICH selbs habe GUTE erfahrung gemacht. Vor LL z.bsp. ist letztes Jahr so viel kleindorsch gewesen das ein Selektives Fischen notwendig wurde. Und wie willst du mit Wattwurm Selektiv Fischen? Und deine Aussage zu LD gehört hier dev. nicht hin. denn ein 38+ wird so Gott es will auch mal 90+.
Und die Frage war: KANN ICH DAMIT FISCHEN? ANTWORT IMMERNOCH JA


----------



## Klaus S. (26. März 2011)

*AW: Naturköder auf dem Kutter*

Ich habe selbst natürlich auch schon mit Heringsfetzen auf Dorsch geangelt an sonsten könnte ich wohl keine Aussage drüber machen. Bei mir war es in etwa so das ich jedesmal auf Wattis mäßig bis gut gefangen habe und auf Heringsfetzen gar nichts. Nach einigen Versuchen hab ichs aufgegeben.
Natürlich kann es durchaus sein das Heringsfetzen untern Heringsschwarm angeboten den einen oder anderen Dorsch gibt. Ich kann ja nunmal nur für mich sprechen und ich habe auf Heringsfetzen *keine* guten Erfolge gehabt. 



> Vor LL z.bsp. ist letztes Jahr so viel kleindorsch gewesen das ein  Selektives Fischen notwendig wurde. Und wie willst du mit Wattwurm  Selektiv Fischen?


Wenn ich mit meinen Boot über Kleindorsche stehe dann fahre ich weiter und versuche nicht zu selektieren.



> KANN ICH DAMIT FISCHEN? ANTWORT IMMERNOCH JA


Stimme ich immer noch zu aber in der Regel mit Wattis besser |supergri


----------



## cafabu (26. März 2011)

*AW: Naturköder auf dem Kutter*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Wenn der erste Dorsch auf die Planken gelegt wird, fragste halt den Kollegen nach den Innereien- guckst Dir den Mageninhalt an und weisst bescheid.



Dann muss er aber auch das Passende dabei haben.
Carsten


----------



## riecken (26. März 2011)

*AW: Naturköder auf dem Kutter*

Teste es doch einfach mal bei Der ein oder andren drift du wirst es ja sehen...Aber ein par Wattis können nicht schaden. Evtl. Combi köder geht ja auch in der brandung !|rolleyes


----------



## Boedchen (26. März 2011)

*AW: Naturköder auf dem Kutter*

Also wir können noch stunden Diskutieren.
Ich denke aber das einfach logisch ist:
JA mit Hering KANNST du fangen.
Ansonsten muss er sich nen Supermarkt Mitnehmen ^^
Krabben / Muscheln/ Hering / Wattis / ringler / StabMuscheln / Nordseekrabben ( die übrigens auch ab und an super sind ) / Vorfach Nachläufer / Buttlöffel / Gew. von 80-1200gr / Vorfach "Hochfischend" ect.


----------



## Klaus S. (26. März 2011)

*AW: Naturköder auf dem Kutter*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Ansonsten muss er sich nen Supermarkt Mitnehmen ^^
> Krabben / Muscheln/ Hering / Wattis / ringler / StabMuscheln / Nordseekrabben ( die übrigens auch ab und an super sind ) / Vorfach Nachläufer / Buttlöffel / Gew. von 80-1200gr / Vorfach "Hochfischend" ect.



Du hast doch glatt die Tobis vergessen  *UND* Wittlinge fängt man mit Wittlingen |rolleyes


----------



## thomas19 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Naturköder auf dem Kutter*

Grüß Dich,
nimm lieber Wattwürmer u. ein Plattfischvorfach mit kleinen langschenkl. Plattfischhaken u. Lockperlen.


----------



## thomas19 (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Naturköder auf dem Kutter*



Heringskiller89 schrieb:


> Meinst echt das Heringingsfetzen nicht so gut sind wie wttwürmer?
> 
> Hate gehoft damit was zu fangen


Heringsfetzen kann man nicht so gut präsentieren aufm Kutter, ich hab noch nie erlebt, dass jemand aufm Ostseekutter damit angelt. Aufgrund der höheren Wurfgewichte reißt ein Fetzenköder auch sehr schnell vom Haken ab, wenn man ihn nicht mit speziellen Kabelbindern (gibts z.B. bei Gerlinger) sichert.
Mein 08/15-Köder beim Ostseekutterangeln ist ein schwarz/roter 90g-Pearl-Select von D.Eisele zusammen an einem 10cm Lochcurlie(Twister m. gelochtem Schwanz) von Gerlinger, als Beifänger an 60iger Monofil gebunden.
Wenn das nicht klappt, dann einen grün/orangen 90g Pearl-Select nehmen, ist wie angeln mit lebenden Köfi. Ja, und wenn das nicht klappt, dann fängt kaum jemand etwas aufm Schiff.
mfG
thomas19


----------



## moe*deluxe (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Naturköder auf dem Kutter*

Mahlzeit, ich fahr morgen auf die Kieler Förde und werde dort versuchen die Dorsche unter den heringsschwärmen zu fangen. Habe mir gedacht, dass ich einen kleinen Pilker mit nem Heringsfetzen garniere und einfach im Freiwasser unterm s´Schwarm taumeln lasse, würde fast darauf wetten das dass klappt, in Norwegen habe ich auch immer mit Fetzen von Makrelen Dorsche unter den Schwärmen gefangen, ich weiß kann man nicht vergleichen aber, warum denn nicht????Werde morgen Abend mal berichten! Gruß Moe


----------

